# Some Of My Current Projects



## astroracer (Apr 6, 2015)

Using NiCop coiled brake line is pain only in trying to get it straight. I couldn't make myself spend 200 dollars on a 5 roller tubing straightener so I designed one in 3D CAD and built it in the shop.
 I turned the rollers with a Vee Groove which will work with any size tubing up to 5/8th's of an inch. it works especially well with 3/16th's to 3/8th line.
 This is the business side of the rig showing the five rollers.


I still need to weld up the top plate but I did a proof of design and it works great!
 Here is the back showing the adjustment block which carries the two upper rollers on some shoulder bolts.


 Once I finish the welding this bolt will get cut down and the tensioning knob will be attached to it.


 Turn the knob to raise or lower the rollers to fit the tube you are straightening and to set the tension on the tube as you straighten it.
 This is a pic of some of the pieces. The five rollers, tensinong knob and block and the trunnion I made so the aluminum block wouldn't have to be threaded. The trunnion carries all of the tensioning loads.


I'll post up pics after i get it welded and painted.
Mark


----------



## astroracer (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a need to punch some louvers in an upcoming project. These things are pretty spendy. 500 to 800 dollars for a decent one. I did the same thing here as I did with the Tubing Straightener. Designed it in 3DCAD and am building it in the shop.
 Here are some snapshots off my computer. The blue pieces are the punch and the white pieces are the die.


 The back. You can see the actual punch in this pic.


 This pic shows the stripper plate in place. This plate contacts the sheet metal before the punch does. The die springs will help hold the sheet in place as the punch starts to work and also keep the metal from distorting to much.


 I have gotten started on the build. The punch die is milled out and has holes laid out for drilling and tapping as well as the lower support plate that carries the punch die and shear plate.
The punch die.


Continued in next post.


----------



## astroracer (Apr 6, 2015)

Got some more work done on the die this past weekend. I made the upper punch plate and have the punch block and the punch itself roughed out.
Here are some pics of the upper plate with the stripper plate installed.




Compressing the die springs in the vise. Everything works nice and smooth.


 Sitting in place on the lower die.


----------



## astroracer (Apr 6, 2015)

Here are the punch and punch block. I still have to drill the mounting holes but the hard work is done. Shaping the punch will be the last thing I do. I should be able to have this finished up this week.


 The punch is made from a piece of 5/8" plate and the punch block was cut from a piece of 1 3/8 x 4". I will get everything bolted up and trued before I shape the punch.


----------



## Inflight (Apr 6, 2015)

Very nice work!

How do you maintain alignment between the punch and die while in use?


----------



## astroracer (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks for compliment! Much appreciated!
 I am going to rely on the press attachment to the upper punch and clamps on the lower die plate. Aligning the punch to the die in the "closed" position and clamping in place. The issue here is punch to die gap for various material thicknesses. Thinner stock allows the punch and die to be set up closer then thicker stock. Having guide rods (like the one I have in the stripper plate) doesn't allow you to set the gap. This will take some trial and error but it should work well enough.
Mark


----------

